# Picture of wife/girlfriend/friend with benefits



## Xenon

I saw this thread on PredFish and it was pretty cool so I wanted to do it here. I have to ask my g/f permission before I post her pic.


----------



## iLLwiLL

ok, i'll go first . . .










she is the friend with bennifits at the moment, but we are mostly faithfull to eachother. I wanted to keep it this way for 2 reasons . . . 1 - she is moving to florida in a month, and 2 - a big chunk of her income comes from "exotic dancing" for private partys.

~Will.


----------



## Poseidon X




----------



## 521 1N5

very nice...


----------



## rday

im interested to see how this thread holds up vs. the thread on predfish...


----------



## Xenon

damn bdking!


----------



## Innes

I have 2







































Arnt they beautifull


----------



## thePACK

Innes said:


> I have 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arnt they beautifull


c;mon be real innes..keep this thread real..we want to see the real thing..sara michelle geller(nude if possible)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

thePACK said:


> c;mon be real innes..keep this thread real..we want to see the real thing..sara michelle geller(nude if possible)


 Oh yeah because Sarah Michelle Gellar is the _real_ thing


----------



## Death in #'s

BDKing57 said:


>










got any tissues


----------



## Poseidon X

haha seriously


----------



## jimbo

I'd get blue balls from never doing it again


----------



## iLLwiLL

i'm still waiting for someone to post a pic of emjay's sister just for kicks









~Will.


----------



## jimbo

:laugh: wish I woulda thought of that earlier. No offence EmJay


----------



## RhomZilla

iLLwiLL said:


> i'm still waiting for someone to post a pic of emjay's sister just for kicks


Dare you to post her pix here









Plus I cannot participate with this thread.. someone's boy on PFish might see..


----------



## iLLwiLL

<~~~ unoffical P-Fish Spy










and I already posted a pic of my lady friend . . . why the hell isnt anyone else?

~Will.


----------



## bobme

Friend with benefits,


----------



## thoroughbred

i knew this thread wasnt gona fly fo real u know it was gonna go off topic with imaginary gf instead of real ones


----------



## mantis

thoroughbred said:


> i knew this thread wasnt gona fly fo real u know it was gonna go off topic with imaginary gf instead of real ones


----------



## JesseD

well we got 2/18 posts that were photos of real wife/gf/friend with benfits


----------



## accr




----------



## dracofish

I guess that leaves all the chicks out on this board that have male "significant others."


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

dracofish said:


> I guess that leaves all the chicks out on this board that have male "significant others."


 I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## piranha45

you two can PM them to each other, seemings how you two are the only ones interested in the subject


----------



## Innes

thoroughbred said:


> i knew this thread wasnt gona fly fo real u know it was gonna go off topic with imaginary gf instead of real ones


 who has been posting fake pics


----------



## EMJAY

shut up bobme, thats my sister


----------



## Innes

heres my old one - I traded her in for some older models (see above)


----------



## thoroughbred

Ms_Nattereri said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that leaves all the chicks out on this board that have male "significant others."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
Click to expand...

 u shouldnt talk u havent posted any papi chulo of urs either (i wonder why?)


----------



## dracofish

thoroughbred said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that leaves all the chicks out on this board that have male "significant others."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u shouldnt talk u havent posted any papi chulo of urs either (i wonder why?)
Click to expand...

 By that I'm assuming you mean pictures of ourselves? Uh, check out the mugshots thread. I'm there...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

thoroughbred said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that leaves all the chicks out on this board that have male "significant others."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u shouldnt talk u havent posted any papi chulo of urs either (i wonder why?)
Click to expand...

 Look at the title of this thread.


----------



## garybusey

Yeah I gotta give props to the guys who posted actual pictures IllWill and Bdking. GOD knows I wouldn't not, with the P-Fury Hormone squad on the losse 24/7....


----------



## thePACK

garybusey said:


> Yeah I gotta give props to the guys who posted actual pictures IllWill and Bdking. GOD knows I wouldn't not, with the P-Fury Hormone squad on the losse 24/7....












unfornately i don't have one..jeff took her away







i miss my bertha


----------



## o snap its eric

Well said


----------



## Lahot

iLLwiLL said:


> ok, i'll go first . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is the friend with bennifits at the moment, but we are mostly faithfull to eachother. I wanted to keep it this way for 2 reasons . . . 1 - she is moving to florida in a month, and 2 - a big chunk of her income comes from "exotic dancing" for private partys.
> 
> ~Will.


is she laying on a bear rug ?


----------



## iLLwiLL

hahahaha







. . .no

thats just my man-beast chest hair

~Will.


----------



## GARGOYLE

haha bear rug!


----------



## jimbo

bear rug


----------



## iLLwiLL

yeah i have a hairy chest . . . and I'm STILL waiting to see you guys post up pics of whatever your dating. this is how the thread over at p-fish got all fucked up, yeah its funny, but its a total thread de-railing . . . now post on-topic pics, or shut the hell up postwhores!

~Will.


----------



## Xenon

Here goes:


----------



## Nethius

Here's my current girl










and another with my lizard in her hand







....

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Young Gotti

Me & my Woman


----------



## thomisdead

My girlfriend is the one with the orange shirt.


----------



## STIFFY

How much did you guys have to drink in that pic??


----------



## thomisdead

There was quite a bit of drinking that night.


----------



## 521 1N5

that's a nice assshot there...man not to offend anyone but I would have always imagined you guys to have ugly ass chicks...but they are all pretty f*cking hot...

I don't have a pic of my girl on a computer but if I did she wouldn't let me post it anyways...did you guys even ask them???


----------



## iLLwiLL

beg is more like it . . . I was gonna sneak a camera into one of my GF's shows, but she hasent done one in a while (well, the last 2 weeks anyways).

great pics guys!







keep em comming!

~Will.


----------



## thomisdead

Another


----------



## piranha45

the 2nd one doesnt work


----------



## thomisdead

this one should work


----------



## iLLwiLL

you have to click on the link . . . very strange way of posting, but it still works for the most part

~Will.


----------



## Poseidon X

The only thing better then hot girlfreinds is rich hot girlfriends with huge cribs, check out some pictures from my girlfreinds 4+ million dollar house on lake keawee

Somewhere near 34,000 square feet, only half the house would fit in the picture







Her mom asked me to look into a fish tank for the house if she decided to move there for a little while, this house sits empty most of the year.


----------



## Poseidon X

And in the in the THX theater with the 10 foot wide screen


----------



## piranha45

m**********r!!! how old is she and what does she do, or did daddy buy it for her?


----------



## Poseidon X

This is a chilled wine room reserved for sipping expensive wines and exotic cheeses, theres a 50grand bottle sitting centered on the back shelf


----------



## piranha45

what does she do????


----------



## Poseidon X

Shes only 19, her dad is just mega outta control rich... this is the guest house at the garden creek planatation which is here in charleston. Not the same as that house, the main house is another 1 million plus piece.


----------



## piranha45

and how long do you think it'll be before you can retire?


----------



## piranha45

how long u been with her for? you figure you got yourself set up for life?


----------



## piranha45

you are the luckiest bastard on this godforsaken planet


----------



## Poseidon X

Her dad offered me a job, but im pretty sure i will be succesful without his help. We have been dating for a year and she is looking for her ring. I know, its pretty sick.. but at the same time her parents were just divorced, and her dad is remarying to a sandra bullock look alike... her kids are punks. If anyone is every in charleston and wants to visit garden creek let me you know, there is big ass alligators in the front yard and 8 inch spiders... crazy place, awesome fishing.


----------



## piranha45

BDKing57 said:


> Her dad offered me a job, but im pretty sure i will be succesful without his help.


 making 20 grand a year, busting your ass as a marine?


----------



## Poseidon X

HAHAH no way would i go in the marine corp, even though officers make 38.. increasing to 42... i mean i love the guys who commit their time to stuff like that, but im an accounting major (likes money







) who is going to be going into some mergers and acquisitions... then im going to start my own investment bank and buy other people out....but ill probably lose all my money in a failed attempt to artificially create a super piranha species







The average accounting major pay from the citadel is 68,000... not shabby for a first job out of college. I am still with admissions for the college so if anyone is ever interested in info contact me.


----------



## Death in #'s

my girlfriend


----------



## Death in #'s

my girlfriend at a dance show with her friends
















that is not me that is some gay guy


----------



## Death in #'s

dam way too big sorry







somebody fix


----------



## 521 1N5

nice death...are you crying in that pic??

BD your an ass..


----------



## Death in #'s

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> nice death...are you crying in that pic??
> 
> BD your an ass..


thats not me in the pic 
thats some gay guy that does dances with them


----------



## Death in #'s

im on the right 
this is when i was fatter


----------



## Death in #'s

dammit i cant shrink the pics 
its makin my girl look fat
hope she never gets that way

wait a minute she was pregnant then thats why she looks fat 
thank god i made her lose that wieght


----------



## STIFFY

No sh*t, you got lucky!


----------



## Death in #'s

kawi ryder said:


> No sh*t, you got lucky!


 not really we lossed him/her









we are gonna try agian in a couple of years lots of stress on both of us


----------



## STIFFY

Death in # said:


> thank god i made her lose that


 Sorry man, I read it wrong.


----------



## Death in #'s

kawi ryder said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank god i made her lose that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man, I read it wrong.
Click to expand...

 no u dident i made her lose the wait i cant stand fst chicks









i really dont talk about losing my first kid i always wanted one


----------



## jrustad

well... she is sorta still my GF... she's working in idaho for a few
months and says she is coming back....







women!!!


----------



## 521 1N5

one of the olson twins


----------



## jabster

all of my significant others (what pics I have on my PC anyway):


----------



## jabster

T^hat was Alex, this is bradley:


----------



## jabster

oops, Bradley


----------



## jabster

oh well, only pic I can find of my wife she is topless







She hates it when I start sneakin around with the digi cam







Maybe I can find another one somewhere.


----------



## Jags

BDKing57 said:


>


 DAMN!!


----------



## Jags

Jags said:


> BDKing57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN!!
Click to expand...

 i meant to copy the girl in the pic


----------



## Jags

BDKing57 said:


> The only thing better then hot girlfreinds is rich hot girlfriends with huge cribs, check out some pictures from my girlfreinds 4+ million dollar house on lake keawee
> 
> Somewhere near 34,000 square feet, only half the house would fit in the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her mom asked me to look into a fish tank for the house if she decided to move there for a little while, this house sits empty most of the year.


 holy sh*t







nice fuckin house! and nice girl too


----------



## Poseidon X

The best thing i have learned from her is that all that material stuff really doesnt mean that much in the end when people start going crazy over money. Most people would do anything to get all that stuff, but once you have it you can easily lose sight of the meaning of life........

.
.
.
.
.
...... like busting your ass off so you can buy a new piranha for your collection


----------



## marco

my girlfriend


----------



## marco

another


----------



## LaZy

Man These Pixs Are Huge


----------



## marco

yea i know. i dont know how to re size them. sorry.


----------



## thePACK

LaZy said:


> Man These Pixs Are Huge


 so big my laptop can't even load them


----------



## piranha45

christ, even _Marco_ has a hot gf. Man I feel really bad about myself_ now_









how long you been with that chick?


----------



## marco

we grew up together as kids actualy. its one of those things that just fell together.....


----------



## RhomZilla

I shouldn't do this, but... My ex gf's homegirl fr Hawaii.


----------



## marcc420

i would


----------



## Poseidon X

Shes a cutie marco


----------



## Alexraptor

ex? that went fast lol


----------



## Death in #'s

RhomZilla said:


> I shouldn't do this, but... My ex gf's homegirl fr Hawaii.


 yes u should


----------



## marco

BDKing57 said:


> Shes a cutie marco


 how old are you again?


----------



## Xenon

RhomZilla said:


> I shouldn't do this, but... My ex gf's homegirl fr Hawaii.


 Jesus dude got any more pics?!?!!?


----------



## Poseidon X

Hey im 22, but it feels like i was 18 last week


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

RhomZilla said:


> I shouldn't do this, but... My ex gf's homegirl fr Hawaii.


----------



## MPower

Here is one of my friends with crazy Beneys, I'll post some more later.

not working


----------



## thePACK

RhomZilla said:


> I shouldn't do this, but... My ex gf's homegirl fr Hawaii.


 wow..the beach sure looks nice


----------



## Vampor

thePACK said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't do this, but... My ex gf's homegirl fr Hawaii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow..the beach sure looks nice
Click to expand...

 yeah it really does


----------



## Honda99_300ex

My Baby the night of Prom







She is everything to me...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

RhomZilla said:


> I shouldn't do this, but... My ex gf's homegirl fr Hawaii.


 Why do you have pics of your ex's homegirl??


----------



## Honda99_300ex

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't do this, but... My ex gf's homegirl fr Hawaii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have pics of your ex's homegirl??
Click to expand...

 Cause he's a Pimp, see --->


----------



## khuzhong

he was more into the homegirl than his girl.. lol.. PIMPDADDY!


----------



## RhomZilla

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't do this, but... My ex gf's homegirl fr Hawaii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have pics of your ex's homegirl??
Click to expand...

 You wanna know why??? Read the title of this thread


----------



## hays98

here is a pic of my wife amanda and son caleb


----------



## 521 1N5

hey mother, want another???

j/k


----------



## hays98

got any money







j/k


----------



## piranha45

hays98 said:


> got any money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


 HAHAHAHAHA







you wicked bastard


----------



## RhomZilla

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> hey mother, want another???
> 
> jk





> got any money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so wrong
Click to expand...


----------



## 521 1N5

hays98 said:


> got any money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


----------



## v4p0r

this is me and my wife(white shirt) plus our friends with benefits LOL


----------



## hays98

v4p0r said:


> this is me and my wife(white shirt) plus our friends with benefits LOL


 you can never have enough of those :nod:


----------



## Kory

> you can never have enough of those


No kidding


----------



## marco

up this mofo thread


----------



## bobme

marco said:


> up this mofo thread


 worthless whore.


----------



## marco

bobme said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> 
> up this mofo thread
> 
> 
> 
> worthless whore.
Click to expand...

worthless gay whore.....

anyway. my friends girlfriend. "


----------



## Young Gotti

Here's a better pic of mine:


----------



## 521 1N5

nice.....


----------

